# New Super Mario Bros. Wii



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii is coming out soon!


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> New Super Mario Bros. Wii is coming out soon!


It's _that_ time already? Daaaaaaaamn. Time flies.


----------



## Zex (Nov 5, 2009)

Ill get it just to say I have it .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 5, 2009)

It actually looks kinda good. The 2-D Mario games are usually good.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm definitely going to get this.


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

Good news for me is I pre-ordered it!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2009)

*Is excited*


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't wait for it.Well maybe I can if their's only 10 days


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't have enough money for it, wish I did though so I could entertain my subscribers.  One of my NSMB wii videos reached 35,000 views.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 5, 2009)

I might get it... maybe


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Good news for me is I pre-ordered it!


Does it have one of those pre-order bonuses?


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know.Not for sure.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 5, 2009)

You know what this game needs? Wi-Fi.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Googled it.


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You know what this game needs? Wi-Fi.


I was thinking of that too.Like you could play with four players ONLINE.


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY FLIPPEN CRAP!! AWESOME


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo said something about no space or something in the disk for online.

EDIT: Peso, that thing is for Australia only though :<


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. . .XD


----------



## Zex (Nov 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You know what this game needs? Wi-Fi.


*agrees*


----------



## 8bit (Nov 5, 2009)

in the game bowsers cousins return like in super mario world 2


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 5, 2009)

whose bowser's cousin?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 5, 2009)

looks alright, i might ask for it for Christmas


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 5, 2009)

oh i think he means bowser junior


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

Bowser's Koopalings.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 5, 2009)

It looks like lots of fun. I was hoping for an old skool-esque Mario game on the Wii for a long time. : D


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *Is excited*


I'm pre-ordering it today. 

EDIT:

It'll come with this:







A Hand-Crafted, good looking money box.


----------



## Conor (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm defiantly getting it, the Penguin Suit looks like the best power up.


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

NSMBWii looks insanely fun with up to 4 players.

I'll probably be one of those people that likes to throw their friends to their death. :evillaugh:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Bowser's Koopalings.


THAT'S BE AWESOME TO SEE THOSE GUYS COME BACK!


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

The Koopalings are back.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

Larry and Lemmy are pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Iggy has and always will be my favorite.


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't played SMW in ages since my DS is broken.

I think it's Ludwig's fortress that I like, but I can't remember.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I haven't played SMW in ages since my DS is broken.
> 
> I think it's Ludwig's fortress that I like, but I can't remember.


You can also get it on VC. That's where I got it from. SMW was my first videogame ever.


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was my first handheld game, and it's my favorite video game of all time.

Somebody said NSMBWii was supposed to be like a mix between SMW and SMB3. If that's the case this game could be truly special.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original NSMB was a mx between 3 & SMW, but it wasn't that good. It was more like a remake of 3 and the very first one combined. This one should be awesome, though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 6, 2009)

I might get it this christmas, it all depends on certain things, I might not be able to get a PS3 and LBP because of financial stuff, and if that happens i'll just get New Super Mario Bros Wii and Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


Why does Iggy have green hair?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


I love Lemmy, and he looks even more demented now.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows, but Larry and Morton look badass B)


----------



## Conor (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Lemmy is just..awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knows. But he was a pain to beat in the game.


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

Which world was Lemmy? What was his fight like?

It's been way too long...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Which world was Lemmy? What was his fight like?
> 
> It's been way too long...


Not sure, but his fight was like Wendy's, when they hide in the pipes.


----------



## Peso (Nov 7, 2009)

Lemmy was pretty tough to beat in SMB3

btw  8 days until launch


----------



## Peso (Nov 10, 2009)

5 days until launch!  ^_^


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww jeez, i thought i disposed of them lot back in mario bros. 2 x_x
They all did my nut in.
Hope they bring back that flute as well, the one which sounded suspiciously like the orcarina of time (wind song) -.-


----------



## Zex (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been waiting for this forever. Im getting it the day it comes out.


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2009)

Never mind, Roy was my favorite fight.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> in the game bowsers cousins return like in super mario world 2


Cousins?  Super Mario World 2?

Wow, you really are 10.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to play the game before they comment...
They are not cousins, they are bowsers Children therefore brothers + Sisters


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and there was no Super Mario World 2 even so.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, Super mario World 3? 
Or was it Bros?!


----------



## Resonate (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm excited for the Multi-Player adventure mode!


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 10, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I'm excited for the Multi-Player adventure mode!


Yes, the co-op sounds really fun!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!
Also Niko, Can you tell me,
Werent the 'Koopa Kids' in the following games:
Super mario world (SNES)
Super mario World/Bros. 3 *cant remember if its bros. or world* (NES/GBA)


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're also in Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY?!
i never got that far on it, i got to the Airport bit


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're at the end of the game.  SMB3 uses bros. since it was made before Super Mario World.


----------



## Resonate (Nov 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  I can't wait until me and my bro take on the game together (I'll be Luigi though of course).  

A really cool thing with this is that even novice players that decide to join in the merriment can still get past obstacles with the help of more experienced players. Like if my bro couldn't time a jump right, I could pick him up and jump with him to the other side and set him down.

I can't wait to see all the videos of highly skilled players performing choreographed stunts together.   :veryhappy: 

/luigifanboyishness


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! thx,
I had it on GBA, i was confused because on the GBA it had two games, i thought one was bros. the other world... Lmao :llama:


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/iKCBIERhLSg

Here's one Nintendo made


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that won't be buying this game? xD


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that won't be buying this game? xD


I won't either.


----------

